# 2016 Halloween in-store sightings



## Hauntiholik

Michael's has started to put out Halloween decorations here in Colorado. Things like glass lanterns, pillows, and felted life-sized skulls. Great decor if you throw a party.

Do you have any Halloween items for sale in your area?

Post your store sightings here!!!

Make sure you tell everyone what store you saw the items at and pictures would be a great help!


----------



## jdubbya

Our Michael's has the same stuff out. Stopped there today to check it out. At Home is also stocking up. Almost a full aisle out already. Skellie animals, hanging props, creepy cloth, knick knack stuff. They had a decent selection last year.


----------



## Spooky1

Home Depot has their Halloween stuff on-line. Haven't seen it in the store yet.
The skeleton horse caught my eye.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


----------



## Spooky1

Big Lots has their Halloween stuff out!

Skelly dogs, cats, vultures, wolves and people.

b7428e by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

1f22da15 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

db9dd by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Witch and more little skellies

7e31fd by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Lights

2e698f5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Fwiw, I haven't seen anything in Longmont, Colorado, including Walmart, Sam's Club, and the chain grocers. I'll pop by Michael's soon, though, in hopes of finding the goods. I wonder if it matters, but our local Spirit store didn't open last year until a few weeks after the Denver ones did. Hopefully it won't be the same with halloween stuff generally, cause that would just suck! 

Cheers!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ah man our Big Lots never puts stuff out until mid/end September.


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Squee!! Both Michael's and Big Lots have stuff out!! I am now the proud owner of a howling skeleton wolf and a skeleton vulture, as well as one of the ghost projection lights! I'll probably end up with another vulture or two, and at least one more of the projection lights before too long. 

I tried posting a picture of the skeletons, but it didn't seem to work. I'll have to try again later, though they're depicted in Spooky1's post above.

Cheers!


----------



## Sblanck

Spooky1 said:


> Home Depot has their Halloween stuff on-line. Haven't seen it in the store yet.
> The skeleton horse caught my eye.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


Wish I could purchase two of those horses. Two minimum for a funeral carriage to look proper.


----------



## bobzilla

The Costco near me has the pirate skeletons out for sale.
Not much else, except kids costumes so far.
http://www.costco.com/Pose-N-Stay-Pirate-Skeleton.product.100244710.html


----------



## RWB

Picked up a Big Lots howlin wolf sklelton and what I refer to is a Blues Brother skeleton.... Super happy with both, but the $40 wolf will be a favorite for everybody. It's worth the trip to find it.


----------



## fwghost

Costco also has a small number of the 3 witches animated prop for $139.


----------



## SFGleason

The Joann's and Michaels in Fort Collins both are slowly starting to trickle the goods out. I can't wait for the full reveals.


----------



## Spooky1

A few pictures from Michael's.

59d991 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

b65b6 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

d489f6 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

Spooky1 said:


> A few pictures from Michael's.
> 
> 59d991 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Now that's better! Looks like they're putting out some of the good stuff they used to carry like the foam skulls, etc.. I'll have to check back at ours as the last time I stopped it was a bunch of glittery home décor.


----------



## Spooky1

Pet Smart has their pet Halloween items out.

e6e5b by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

ce6ef5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mtnmayhem

Big lots here has Halloween out too. I have a store too and my employees were putting ours out last weekend. Happy to say that folks seem excited and have been buying some already. Candy corn platters and spreaders seem to be very popular with my customers. We have sold a couple costumes and masks.


----------



## Spooky1

An on-line sighting. Home Depot has a cool Longhorn Skull that I need to order.

5b565 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bobzilla

The 99 cent store has skeleton frogs and bats this year.
They also have ravens and big fat juicy rats......yum....juicy rats  
Pretty good quality for a buck


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Spooky1 said:


> An on-line sighting. Home Depot has a cool Longhorn Skull that I need to order.
> 
> 5b565 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


That's too cool! My attempts to budget this year aren't going well.


----------



## Longmont Haunt

Well, I didn't make it to the longhorn skull because I found this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Seasonal...imated-Window-Display-Kit-75050-THD/206770956

For those who don't want to click, it's a projector set (including projector, tripod, screen, and preloaded with things!

It'll be here by September 2nd (I have no shame)!

Seriously, though looks like it's 1800 lumens, and comes preloaded with 12 things AtmosFX things (including other holidays as well), and can do USB or SD cards! Our zombie-filled yard will now be accompanied by a zombie-filled front door!


----------



## Jack Mac

Has anyone purchased the Kmart Werewolf pose n stay skeleton? I have not heard of anyone getting it yet and would really like to get a review before thinking about purchasing one. Kind of concerned with how does it manage to stand. Any way here is a link if you want to check it out:

http://www.kmart.com/halloween-were...3453318001P?redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL#Imagezoom


----------



## Jack Mac

Oops wrong link. Here is the link for Kmarts Totally Ghoul Halloween 64" Werewolf skeleton:
*http://www.kmart.com/halloween-werewolf-skeleton/p-009W003453318001P?redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL#*


----------



## Spooky1

Not usually a fan of K-Mart, but the werewolf skellie is interesting


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like the werewolf skeleton may be sold out already


----------



## Plastic Ninja

These bad boys seem to be at specific Dollar Tree stores. They're actually great quality, with moving jaws, necks and wings.

Of the four DT stores I've visited in two states, they've been at one so far. Definitely keep a close eye out for them.


----------



## bobzilla

I saw that.
Too bad.
Spirit Halloween stores are open here.
Gonna go see what they have today. 



Spooky1 said:


> Looks like the werewolf skeleton may be sold out already


----------



## Plastic Ninja

My K-mart has the werewolf skeletons. The pictures don't really do them justice, they're actually quite imposing.


----------



## Sblanck

I guess they leave the ears on the horse, werewolf and other skeletons so we can know what it is? Yet human skeletons don't have ears.
This is a partial horse skeleton I collected from a rancher off of his land. Notice no ears.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think the ears are a fashion statement for the animal skellies.....:jol: The ears don't bother me as much as skeletons of things that don't have skeletons, like spiders. or the way they do the wings on birds.

Home Goods has its Halloween things out - mostly decorative in nature. The majority is clustered in a few aisles, but the rest gets scattered around the store to ensure you walk through the entire store to find it.


----------



## Spooky1

Anybody try these yet?

28cc3bd by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Home Depot has their Halloween stuff out!

c26d94 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bobzilla

Looks like it's back in stock.
http://www.kmart.com/halloween-werewolf-skeleton/p-009W003453318001P?adCell=REC_1_0#



Spooky1 said:


> Looks like the werewolf skeleton may be sold out already


----------

